# 720/1080p youtube cm7 3.5



## jdmz (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube videos don't seem to play well. Is anyone able to play hgih quality YouTube bids flawlessly? It worked well in webos.


----------



## alvihabib (Oct 24, 2011)

Get Dolphin Browser HD.
Set websites to view as iPad in browser settings.
Go to youtube.com and watch a video.
Receive 720p.
I'm having buffering issues though. But with speedtest, I get solid 12-16 megabits down. But that might just be a problem on my end.


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

alvihabib said:


> Get Dolphin Browser HD.
> Set websites to view as iPad in browser settings.
> Go to youtube.com and watch a video.
> Receive 720p.
> I'm having buffering issues though. But with speedtest, I get solid 12-16 megabits down. But that might just be a problem on my end.


I'm having also having the buffering issues .Video quality is good though, better than the youtube app.


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

I just truer an I pad agent.on the cm7 stock browser and got pritty perfect 1080p on the.Spiderman 4 trailers


----------



## jdmz (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks, at least 720p plays well now. Webos still does 1080 better because you cannot select 1080p with ipad agent. And there is no way to slide and choose the position of the video with ipad agent.


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

I have no issues. Try clearing the YouTube cache and data under settings/applications/manage applications. Then restart and give it a try. I've had to do this a few times when I've updaten Cyanogenmod.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

jdmz said:


> Thanks, at least 720p plays well now. Webos still does 1080 better because you cannot select 1080p with ipad agent. And there is no way to slide and choose the position of the video with ipad agent.


1080P doesn't even make sense on our tablet.. given our resolution, you get no gains and tax the CPU more...


----------



## sitlet (Dec 19, 2011)

Having the same problem. The youtube app itself works fine, but definitely not HD quality. Using the browser, even 480p stutters, but 720p is pretty much unwatchable. Keeps giving the "this video is not optimized for mobile" crap.

I also use flash to strem my home tv to my phone/tablets. Using the browser with the Android user agent, it plays pretty good, but maxes out at 800x480. Switching to Desktop user agent allows me to select 720p, but again it's unwatchable and gives the not optimized message.

It's weird, because flash works PERFECTLY in webOS, even watching youtube at 1080p plays near flawlessly. And on my phone (htc evo), I can get 720p to play pretty damn good, WAY better than this which is over twice as fast as my phone.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I think its because the hardware accelerator is working at its full potential. I read somewhere that it does work 100% which would be nice but hey, you get what you pay for

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------

